# Nosler Bullets



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Can anyone explain the difference between Nosler's ballistic tips and Accubonds. They look identical, have the same weights, BC's etc. Just curious? Also I am looking for some 140 grain .277 balistic tip and or Accubonds if anyone can be of help.

Cheddar


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The biggest difference is that the AccuBond has a bonded core where the standard Ballistic Tip doesn't. That is where a AccuBond is suitable for elk size animals and the standard Ballistic Tip isn't.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

What Critter said. And, I think the Accubond jacket is thicker than the ballistic tip toward the base of the bullet. Not much thicker but a little.










Left to right Partition, Ballistic Tip, Accubond, E-Tip


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree with Critter about the differences but I know plenty of elk fall each year to Ballistic Tips. Especially heavy for caliber like the 150 in .277, or 180 on .308. The modern Ballistic Tip is a very tough bullet. Bonded seems to be the optimal in the off case you hit large bones.

Are you looking for loaded cartridges or bullets for reloading?


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

silentstalker said:


> I agree with Critter about the differences but I know plenty of elk fall each year to Ballistic Tips. Especially heavy for caliber like the 150 in .277, or 180 on .308. The modern Ballistic Tip is a very tough bullet. Bonded seems to be the optimal in the off case you hit large bones.
> 
> Are you looking for loaded cartridges or bullets for reloading?


Bullets for reloading.

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

willfish4food said:


> What Critter said. And, I think the Accubond jacket is thicker than the ballistic tip toward the base of the bullet. Not much thicker but a little.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an extremely useful picture. Just the thing I need.

Cheddar


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I will keep a look out for ya. I know where you can get some 150's but have not seen 140's for a while. I will let you know if I find any.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you my friend.

Cheddar


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i ran across some nosler ab 140's at sportsmans last week in slc. they had both combined technologies and standard in .277


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

APD said:


> i ran across some nosler ab 140's at sportsmans last week in slc. they had both combined technologies and standard in .277


Dang it! I was there last Friday and they didn't have anything.

Cheddar


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sportsmans has 130, 140 and 150 Gr Ballistic Tips online. You can always ship to your local store for free.

http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...etail/Nosler-Bullets/prod9999007048/cat118617


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

waspocrew said:


> Sportsmans has 130, 140 and 150 Gr Ballistic Tips online. You can always ship to your local store for free.
> 
> http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...etail/Nosler-Bullets/prod9999007048/cat118617


Thank you so much. Ordered and shipping to Midvale free. Cant beat that. I found them on MidwayUsa but they wanted $8.50 to ship $20 worth of merchandise.

Cheddar


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Just some food for thought. While I don't shoot Nosler YET. I shoot both the Hornady 180 gr sst and interbonds and they have the same point of impact in my 300 RUM out to about 600 yds on paper. This has allowed me to plink with the sst and hunt with the interbonds. The same thing may work for you with the nosler lineup. I may be switching to Nosler since Hornady has "temporarily" stopped production of the interbonds and I only have about 100 bullets left.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

^^^ That is basically where I am coming from. Practice with the ballistic tips and load the accubonds for the hunt. The trajectory should be identical but the cost is 2/3 for the BallisticTip:Accubond. 

Cheddar


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

PS- I'm a big fan of the 140 AB from a 270 WSM. I've shot two WY black bears with that load and the AB flat out took them down in a hurry.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have used my 30-06 with 150 gr. Nosler ballistic tips for years on deer and elk. I have never had one run off on me yet.;-) I may have to give the accubonds a try though.8)


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> ^^^ That is basically where I am coming from. Practice with the ballistic tips and load the accubonds for the hunt. The trajectory should be identical but the cost is 2/3 for the BallisticTip:Accubond.
> 
> Cheddar


That is what i've done with my 270 win. w/ 130 gr BT and Accubond. This worked well for my cow elk hunt this year. full pass through without any meat loss. i'm looking to pick up a tikka 270 wsm for the 140's. if you check the Sportsman's and other retailers websites you may run across the combined technologies accubond. it seems they are closing them out and they are a fine projectile, in my opinion.


----------

